# Questions about sex..10yo boy



## mother_star (Aug 11, 2006)

My Ds has been asking different questions on sex and I've answered them the best i could. But there is one question he has currently asked that I really don't know how to answer. How would you answer the following question if your ds asked: What is an orgasm?









Ds knows a bit a about sex, I try not hide anything or sugar coat things but I do try explain in a way that doesn't reveal too much detail.

Help please....


----------



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

"An orgasm is something that happens during sex that feels good." If you haven't discussed the specifics, you may want to say something about how when men orgasm, they release fluid that has sperm in it, etc etc. If he wants you to elaborate, I might say, "It is kind of like when you get your back scratched or a massage--it is nice, or, it is fun, or, you enjoy it"


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd explain it like this: An orgasm is what happens when you ejaculate and you feel really good. Your body involuntarily contacts lots of muscles, kind of like a sneeze, to get the sperm and other fluids out.

Dictionary.com has this to say: the physical and emotional sensation experienced at the peak of sexual excitation, usually resulting from stimulation of the sexual organ and usually accompanied in the male by ejaculation.

I'm betting that he "knows" what it is, just wants to make sure that's what happened.


----------



## mother_star (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas on how to explain this.

AbbieB: My ds is only 10, I don't think it has happened yet.


----------



## Inci (Apr 22, 2005)

mother star, it's wonderful that your son feels comfortable asking you such questions!


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mother_star* 
AbbieB: My ds is only 10, I don't think it has happened yet.

Most ten year old boys nowadays would've experienced this. The majority of men my age said they started by or before 11...
I'll bet he is checking up on this, too.


----------

